# Any one used wolf ammo?



## blackace

I was out buy ammo today and noticed a brand called wolf. $3 for a box of 20 rounds. Dirt cheap!!! Does any one know if its any good?


----------



## sdeprie

I've seen that Wolf brand around. If I'm not mistaken, that's the brand name they use for some of that Russian made stuff. I wouldn't consider it premium stuff, and if you reload, you will want to check very carefully if it is boxer primed, or not, because much of it isn't. But it's good enough for most things, and definitely for plinking, practice, etc. in my opinion. I'm sure someone's opinion will be different.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

sdeprie is wise. I've heard of corrosive wolf before, so indeed be leery.


----------



## blackace

Ive herd of Russain gun nut who swear by it and other who swear at it!! Sometime I might pick up a box and see if its any good.


----------



## sdeprie

MT, thanks, but I wouldn't say wise, maybe lucky. Good point about the corrosive aspect. Make sure you clean your gun well unless you are sure of your ammo, or just don't care.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

http://www.wolfammo.com/

Excellent inexpensive ammo! Remember, most of Wolf cases are made of steel and cannot be reloaded regardless of primer type.


----------



## RINGO

We have used this ammo its great for gophers,jacks and dose a fine job on them but we have had ejection problems, if its due to the steal case or just a dirty load problems have been in leaver and bolt actions a few times we realy had a hard time getting the spent case out of the chamber.


----------



## wompus_cat

personally hate wolf ammo
bought 5 boxes (thought hey its cheap!)
had 6 no-fires
ICK


----------



## farmerj

I will never buy the stuff...Go on-line and you can find better stuff for the same price, Igman, HotShot, Sellier& Belloit are three that come to mind off the top of my head.

Why not Wolf?

It is a lacquer coated case. WHY is that bad. Lacquer heats up and becomes a goo and sticks in your chamber. It's hard enough to clean the chamber, why add lacquer to the issue.

It is a STEEL case. Hey, that doesn't sound so bad. Until you realize that the steel is almost if not as hard as your rifle. It will wear your extractor out, creating a failure to extract issue. It wll prematurely wear your headspace out. That will require an early barrel change out or else if you don't want that, a new rifle.

2 very good reason for me NOT to use Wolf. You save the money in Ammo, but you will pay for it in repairs.


----------



## mr.trooper

Iv never had problems with Wolf ammo, or russian ammo period. Iv shot a few thoulsand rounds of Wolf through my SKS with no problems of any kind...But then again, those old Russian guns are real hard to foul up, so that may be why.

I Agree with Farmerj on the Seller & Bellot Ammo. I use it all the time in my handguns-especialy 9mm. A 500 round brick of 9mm Steel jacketed Ball ammo costs ( or at least USED TO) like $7 or $8? ( its been a while since iv stocked up on Ammo) i tought i got it for like 3 cents a round or something. Its good stuff For plinking, or if you get a little crazy and you decide to hunt rabbits or Wood chucks with your 9 milli. :lol:

If you can, go with the S&B ammo. its just as cheap, easyer on your gun, and its re-loadable.


----------



## BandHunter

Used Wold Ammo Slugs, 9 mm, and .223 rounds..And they all are very ditry rounds you will have to clean your gun when done shooting a bunch of rounds.. The I bought 10 boxes of slugs and i ended up having 6 miss fires for all 10 boxes..I guess you get what you pay for..
Bandhunter


----------



## benelli

I was in a gun shop 2 weeks ago when a customer mentioned wolf ammo. An employee who is also a law enforcement officer and a member of the swat team told him to stay away from wolf ammo. He stated that their AR15s were jamming while trying out some of the wolf ammo. Upon further investigation found many of the primers were backing out when fired, some of the primers were even perforated by the firing pin. Too much pressure or too sloppy of a formed primer pocket, huh? Anyway I would stay away from wolf ammo.


----------



## BedlamX

The wolf ammo isn't quite as bad as it was a couple of years ago. They have stopped putting that horrible laquer finish on the cases and have gone to a polymer coating of some sort. You have to be sure you get the new stuff, though (very hard if ordering on the internet).

I bought a box to try it out for plinking due to the cheap price. The .40S&W I got was the old, greenish-colored stuff and it jammed in my USP (yeah...even in the H&K) every 7 or 8 rounds. Most of the time, the casing had to be forcibly removed with a cleaning rod. I called wolf to complain and they told me about the new coating. They then sent me a 500 round case to test out for them. The new stuff fired pretty good, but still had some FTE problems (the steel casings seem to heat and expand pretty bad in weapons with tight tolerances). I gave a box to each of my friends that shot .40 and had different weapons than me (a baby eagle and a hi-power). Neither of them had any problem at all (so I gave 'em the rest of the case).

I was told that the straight-cased pistol ammo jams worse than the tapered rifle ammo due to the steel expanding when heated. No idea if this is true, since I don't have any long guns that wolf makes ammo for.

It is still pretty dirty ammo (but not as bad as the American Eagle stuff I tried) and it has been known to chew up extractors. If I had an AK or SKS, this is probably what I would buy for plinking, though. I just won't buy any more pistol ammo from them. I'm getting Fiocchi 9mm for about $7 a box (50), and find it is one of the better cheap range ammo I've used. It even fires good in my SP10.


----------



## MossyMO

I use Wolf shooting SKS and M44. It does shoot a little dirtier, but I clean my guns after using them, so this does not cause any problems the next time I go to use them. I imagine if you normally don't clean your guns after using them, using a dirtier shooting cartridge will cause problems sooner.

Only negative experience I have had is was with the SKS with cartridges that have the red sealant around the primer, this red sealant had gummed up the gun and it needed a premature cleaning, not a big deal, I usually carry a back up gun in case of problems.

I believe the older wolf ammunition did use corrosive powder, but now the boxes I believe are labeled non-corrosive. The corrosive powder again, should not be a problem if you clean your gun after using it.

This last deer season I used Sellier& Belloit for the 1st time in my .243, was very impressed out at the range with its type groupings, 1/4" to 3/8". Thought it was awesome for store bought ammo.


----------



## People

wolf ammo is good for the cash. if you are trying to get supper tiney groups then wolf is not the way to go. they used to put a red sealent on the primer and mouth of the cassing. this was the cause of a lot of problems in ar-15 type rifles. the Lacquer on the cassing realy never caused any problems. when it is heated it truns to powder. the soviets did discover one inportant thing about the Lacquer the chaimber needed to be in the middle of polished and rough. very few guns manufactured today have highly polished chaimbers so it is really a nonissue. if you are shooting a match gun you will probalby not use wolf any way. now with the new polimer coating that should stop all of the i will not use wolf crap beacuse of the melting.


----------



## 155MM

I bought a 500 pack last fall to give it a try. I shoot a Rem 700
.223 and could barely put 3 rounds on a target (8 1/2 x 11) at 100 yards. It was all over the place. Put my usual ammo in and they were all right in where they should be. I took the remaining 450 rounds back to the store for a refund. I wouldn't use for any kind of shooting unless you just want to "spray and pray". Otherwise I wouldn't bother buying them.


----------



## Brett Beinke

I can't speak for the rifle ammo but the handgun stuff is junk. As a Conceal Carry instructor for AACFI I have NEVER had anyone that shot wolf ammo in a semi auto not jam. After a while I just started posting no steel or aluminum case ammo allowed. The USA Ammo from Winchester is a great inexpensive alternative. For rifle ammo I always had good luck with the Black Hills stuff as well.


----------



## 155MM

Brett, Ditto------I have been shooting Black Hills ammo in my .223 since I bought it 3 years ago. Was just in Rapid City a couple weeks ago and went back to Fargo, ND with 4 more boxes. I just sighted it in here in Oklahoma City on the rifle range after bore sighting. It clicked into the bullseye just like it should. I also agree on the steel/aluminum cases. My 9MM will jam if I use it.


----------



## People

wolf is not a high quality ammo shooting it in a high quality gun will cause you to see problems. Shooting it in a 700 is not such a good choice. You truly get what you pay for. Out of a ar I was able to shoot nice patterns with wolf bout 3 inch groups. With the 62 gr I was having the whole sheet of paper getting hitts. A service rifle while it is capable of shooting every nice groups they are only designed to shoot 2 to 4inch groups. As far as a training aid the spray and pray well I will not go there. For point shooting then Wolf is a very attractive option. This ammo allows you to shoot more while maintaining a lower cost. You can get a conversion kit and shoot 22lr ammo but then you still have to train with your regular ammo almost just as much because of the increased blast associated with each shot.


----------



## 155MM

People, Are you telling me the cheaper/looser the rifle, the better the wolf ammo groups will be? Also, by "point shooting", are you talking about competition? What good would it do to practice with rounds that are all over the target? Just trying to follow your logic. Thanks,

155MM


----------



## purepower

ive had bad experiences with that and estate, both of those brands sell dirty loads. i shot one box of wolfs and my barrel was dirtier than at the end of one of my trap shoots. and then im usuall shooting 400 rounds.


----------



## sdeprie

155, I think what they were saying was that great ammo won't make an inaccurate gun shoot great, so use the cheap stuff as it won't be any worse. At least, that's the way I read it. Of course, I'm not clairevoyant, so I could be full of it.


----------



## mr.trooper

That is true. I LOVE wolf and Russian Surpluss for my SKS...FOR MY SKS. i would never use it in anything else. 7.62x39 is all wolf is good for. the guns that shoot those carts are made to chew up dirty, grimy, corrosive, laqre coated ammo. (as evidenced by the crome lined barrles). Sue to this nature, all thats needed to take care of their barrels is a quick patch of solvent and a lube. tht litttle treatment, and they will shoot corossive ammo the rest of your life and still be ok.

If your looking for .223, or pistol carts, pay the extra $.03 and get something reliable like American, or discounded winchester/federal.

On the flip side...there are a fre 7.62x39 guns that might need better ammo, like the New manufacure Enfield jungle carbines, and EAAs SxS double rifles. That being said i wonder where you find quality 7.62x39...is there such a thing? :huh:


----------



## People

155MM
point shooting is taking your rifle and point it at a target then pull the trigger. This shooting is for in buildings. Not the conventional hunthing or shooting you do. For you this ammo is some thing to be avoided.

For compition shootin many poeple shoot close range just to get there positons down. Every compition shooter I know has more than one 15. When you shoot 22lr it is sad compaired to a 223. Shooting 22 is nice because of the cost savings but when you fire a real 223 the blast may come as a shock to the shooter. This is why they suggest you actually fire real ammo during training. True Wolf does not shoot well in every rifle even the AR or AK series of rifles but it is still sheaper than shooting a 69gr sierra ($0.12 each) or a 80gr sierra ($0.146 each) out of your match gun and getting your bbl just that much closer to being replaced.

As far as cost goes adding 30 or 40 bucks per thousand that is shipping and almost the whole has mat fee.

There is more to shooting than just tring to make one little hole with 10 shots at several hundred meters. Some people only shoot off the hip for these people Wolf is the best option.


----------



## 155MM

People, Makes sense to me. Just was't following you. My supervisor shoots an SKS he picked up on the Ho Chi Minh Trail. The wolf would be cheap shootin for him.

155


----------



## mr.trooper

Go for it. the SKS Will eat that Russian ammo up right quick i tell ya what.
:beer:


----------

